# Internet security using ubnt nano2



## unitechmoz (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi

I setup 2 x nano2 stations connected to an internet router. Place both on DHCP and works well.
How do I secure the network - I put a wep ascci code in but do not know how to access the internet to the secured network.

Thanx


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

What's the Make and Model of your Router?


----------

